# Series 3 (TiVo HD) to Bolt upgrade questions



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Gang -

I think I'm going to bite on the $99 lifetime deal and get the Bolt. A few questions:

should I try to hold onto my working M-Card that is in my TiVo HD (rather than take a chance on a new one?)
Will I be able to add my existing esata external hard drive to my new Bolt?
is there a way to xfer my existing recordings to my new Bolt?
Thanks!

Bob


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes.
Yes (I think so...)
Yes (I use KMTTG and PyTiVo...)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rcoates777 said:


> Gang -
> 
> I think I'm going to bite on the $99 lifetime deal and get the Bolt. A few questions:
> 
> ...


It's my understanding that you may need to request a special eSATA cable from TiVo owing to the BOLT's eSATA port being too small.

As for the M-Card and transferring content, both depend largely on whether TiVo allows a service overlap between the old and new devices involved in the upgrade offer. If TiVo *does* allow a grace period of service for the old device, then you'd probably want to keep the old device fully functioning until you have the new BOLT configured and ready to take over; plus, having both devices active on your account will facilitate transfer of your OnePasses and copy-freely content (assuming 1Ps can transfer from the older device).


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

A couple of clarifications to the above answers:
You can use the same eSATA storage with the Bolt ONLY if it is one of the TiVo-branded WD devices. Most of the eSATA drives in use with TiVos are these approved units. However, the original S3-648 boxes did have a back door that allowed them to be paired with virtually any eSATA drive, so if you are using any eSATA drive that does not say TiVo on the outside, then you cannot use it with a newer TiVo box.

The terms of the upgrade deal state that your old S3 box will be deactivated 10 days after you first connect with the new bolt; therefore, you will have 10 days to transfer all non-copy protected shows from the old box to the new one over your network.


----------



## robertivo99 (Jan 3, 2016)

I think I'm going to go with the upgrade offer, too, as I still have not been successful getting the Guide information with the OTA input selection. It's very frustrating because, while this offer is a great deal, I've only had my S3 box a little over a year (1st Tivo ever) and I'm basically out the money I paid for that.

In any case, I have a couple questions--forgive me it this is a bit of a tangent, I'm far from a Tivo guru.

So, Tivo will deactivate my S3. Will there be anything else I can still use the box for without the service--maybe like a DVR for a security camera, or a stand-alone DVR hooked up to an old TV, or ... _anything?_ (Save the "paper weight, boat anchor" suggestions, though. Thanks.)


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

robertivo99 said:


> So, Tivo will deactivate my S3. Will there be anything else I can still use the box for without the service--maybe like a DVR for a security camera, or a stand-alone DVR hooked up to an old TV, or ... _anything?_ (Save the "paper weight, boat anchor" suggestions, though. Thanks.)


Unlike the Series 1, which you could use as a manual DVR, the Series 3 requires a subscription so you couldn't use it to even manually set up recordings unfortunately. You could sell it on eBay but a Series 3 without Lifetime doesn't go for much. A model with 640GB drive sold for only $40.

I took the deal as well but I am not sure what I will do with my Series 3 either. I also still have my Series 1 and 2 just sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## robertivo99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks, George. Hmm...is there any reason the disk couldn't be used in a PC? Maybe I could yank the disk and repurpose it. I did put a refurbed power supply in it. Maybe I could sell that and just recycle the box.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

George Cifranci said:


> Unlike the Series 1, which you could use as a manual DVR, the Series 3 requires a subscription so you couldn't use it to even manually set up recordings unfortunately.


I just read today that at least with a Series 2, if you disconnect its connection ability (no phone line, no Internet) before it is deactivated and keep it from connecting, you still can use it to manually record. (I don't have personal experience as to this.) A hassle, though: you're not able to adjust the box's clock vis-à-vis Daylight Saving Time or clock drift.


----------

